# White Anti Skid



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What does everyone use when applying new anti skid to the deck of a boat. I just redecked the cockpit on my boat and need to apply anti-skid. Everything I have found is colored which I do not want. Someone told me to just use white paint with beach sand but it seems like there should be other options than just this. 

Thanks in advanced for any information anyone can offer.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Rustoleum has a small can of "grit" that can be added to paint as a non-slip surface. i bought mine and my Rustoleum topside paint at Lowe's in Ft. Walton.


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lowes also has gallons of Valspar paint that is made for decks I'm happy with how it turned out and it was pretty cheap. The non skid has good traction just make sure you stir it up really well before applying it.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Shark skin from sherwin williams can be added to any paint and doesn't present to bad of a cleaning problem


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I've gotten very good results from just rolling on some good quality paint (Interlux Perfection) and then spraying it with my sand blasting nozzle from about 10 feet away using very fine grained sand. Be careful about the size of the sand you use because the texture you get will be about 2X greater than the sand size... ie: if you use raw beach sand you will wind up with a texture about like 40 grit sandpaper. :blink:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*White non-skid*

West Marine has a very good white non-skid paint ready to go. I have used it several times with excellent results. Just stir it real good and roll or brush. I bought too much and have an extra quart you can have, just come and get it. I do like Sam Adams and/or fresh fish fillets.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The only problem with using sand is that eventually it will show up as little Black dots on your deck. This is after the paint wears.

Spend the money for a non skid additive.

Now....as to using White.

White is very reflective with the sun beating on it.

Id suggest a pastel color to tone that down.

People have used Tan's, Grays, Blues, Greens.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

Home depo has little bags of grit, lowes has deck paint, can be colored to match used the hm depo last yr need to do another boat myself


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Rustoleum has a small can of "grit" that can be added to paint as a non-slip surface. i bought mine and my Rustoleum topside paint at Lowe's in Ft. Walton.


Here's what it looks like.


----------

